# Parasites??



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2017)

I wormed my horse with Zemectrin Gold two days ago. This morning I found these. Tape worm? Or just debris? I didn't find anything else--so far.

If tape worm, how do horses get them, through fleas, like dogs?


----------



## chandab (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't know what that is, but not tapeworm, as they are flat and segmented.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2017)

It looks more like a Pin worm to me, was this the only one you have come across so far ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 11, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> It looks more like a Pin worm to me, was this the only one you have come across so far ?


Yep. Looked them up and that's what it looks like. He's been rubbing his tail. I usually have a fecal done in the fall, but just decided to worm him. Glad I did.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 11, 2017)

If he has been rubbing his tail, have a look under it. You may notice a sticky substance around his anus, most likely the eggs that the female has laid. This is what will be causing him to rub his behind.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2017)

I've never run across pin worms before. Where in the world did he get them? No other horses have been here, and he hasn't gone anywhere. Rowdy has been gone for 5 months, and I don't think he had them. I will check our Extension pamphlets for pasture management of parasites and see if I can figure out how to deal with them. I usually confine a new horse for a week or so after I get him, worm him, and keep the feces picked up, in case he brings any unwelcome passengers.

Feel bad my horse has had this for a couple of months and I didn't act sooner. Just thought the itch was heat or little gnat-things. I was keeping the sheath area clean, as I heard that can cause itching. I did see the pin worm on the anus, but had no idea what it was.

Always something to learn. Thanks!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 12, 2017)

People can get pin worms too. They are very contagious and very itchy. Keep your hands washed! They often get passed around at schools.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2017)

I got an excellent reply back from the state veterinarian. Sounds like I have my work cut out to purge them.

www.cassphoto.com/pinworms.pdf


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2017)

They can be quite common and easily transferred. Dont feel bad Marsha , from where I sit and on the other side of the world, you do a wonderful job in looking after your horses.

Please keep us posted on your treatment plan


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2017)

Stopped by the vet and ordered the wormer pyrantel. I will give it in 6 weeks. I was surprised the vet had none in stock, but they only had the kind for dogs, not horses. My horse is so much more comfortable already! I can only imagine how miserable he has been. The vet tech said the worms are species-specific; I will research that to make sure. It's amazing how a little information leads one on to find out more and more.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 16, 2017)

very good information from your Vet


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2017)

He's still shedding them, but they look dead. I'm still mystified where he could have picked it up. I know show stalls can harbor them, but he hasn't been anywhere near a stall. I'm wondering if some wildlife could also host the equine version. I need to research that. I have deer and auodads here. They are ruminants, not equids, but maybe??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2017)

Vet replied promptly. He said pinworms are present in lots of horses but sometimes don't cause any problems. The moral: don't assume that your horse is parasite-free even with a fecal exam. That has been my policy for many years, but it isn't fool proof.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 17, 2017)

You would be surprised how easily they are transferred. Hay is a big culprit as it can harbor an egg or two and its usually all it takes to infect your horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2017)

It's been 3 weeks since the Ivermectin Gold. Nearly every day I'm seeing he is still shedding, but they appear dead. Still washing him every day. One more week till I can give him the other product. He isn't rubbing any more, thank goodness. A forum member a few years ago suggested a product called Dermafas for scarring in ears. I have been using it on his rubbed buttock areas. He is healing fine, but it's been a slow process. What a disgusting parasite!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 5, 2017)

4 weeks and time for the pyrantel. (The ivermectin gold did not clear them up.) Says it is for mature strongyles, pin worms and large round worms. I would be embarrassed for anyone to see him. He might think I did not take care of my horses.


----------



## chandab (Nov 5, 2017)

Double dose of pyrantel pamoate will get Tapeworms. Since the Praziquantel has come on the market, you don't see the directions for pyrantel pamoate for Tapeworms.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2017)

Dosed yesterday and seeing some shed today. What a hard critter to get rid of! Will ask my vet about dosing him again in a few weeks. Maybe that is why they had to order the pyrantel for me. I'm just going by what the state vet recommended.

If anyone sees his horse scratching his rump excessively, consider pinworms and take action! Ivermectin doesn't get them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2017)

Dosed my new horse at the same time and today I saw some shed. So he came to me with them. I now advise everyone to dose with pyrantel pamoate . The Ivermectin just doesn't get those dirty rotten pinworms. Vet gave me EXODUS MULTI-DOSE paste.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2017)

I gave the original horse another single dose. I have not seen any more in about 4 days, from either horse. I've been washing his behind every day for weeks, as per instructed. This is gross, but might be helpful to someone: as I wash his behind, I sometimes use the sprayer nozzle. The stimulation of the spray sometimes made a worm come out; she must be right at the anal opening, ready to come out and lay eggs at night. It looked exactly like the online pictures I saw. I ground her into the dirt. No wonder the poor horse was itching like mad. Asked the vet yesterday about the small rice-like pieces in the manure. He said if they are round, they are immature pinworms. If flat, they are tapes. They were round, thank goodness. Hopefully we are getting in the clear with this.

I also asked him if the worms could live outside the horse and he said no. The eggs, however, are not too bothered by cold but will die in heat or dryness.

Good luck to anyone dealing with these little monsters--the pinworms, not the horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 6, 2018)

Spoke to the vet this morning about what wormer she recommends for the spring dose. I know Buckly will have bots, as he was covered with eggs when I got him last fall and I couldn't get them all off. She asked if I felt I had cleared up the pinworms. I think so, but couldn't say for sure. She said she recommends the 5 day power pack for both horses. She will order it for me and calculate the dosage for my two miniatures. Dapper Dan has never done the power pack, so that is what I was thinking he needed. Buckly for sure, as his past parasite regimen is shady.

As an aside, an emergency delivery van driver came while I was at the vet to "pick up the head". Helper brought out a big box labeled "rabies". They said it was a coyote.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2018)

Vet called this morning and said she thinks Zemecterin will be a better choice for my two boys. The power pak does not get bots, so they would need ivermectin in addition to the power pak. I will go with her recommendation.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 9, 2018)

Has anyone heard that Zemecterin Gold is bad?


----------



## candycar (Mar 10, 2018)

There was a "thing" a while back regarding it. Some horses got sores in their mouths. I think it was from the other ingredients not the actual wormer. I have used it in the past with no problems. Now I use Equimax instead and never had a problem. It's apple flavor too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2018)

candycar said:


> There was a "thing" a while back regarding it. Some horses got sores in their mouths. I think it was from the other ingredients not the actual wormer. I have used it in the past with no problems. Now I use Equimax instead and never had a problem. It's apple flavor too!


That's what I heard. I mentioned it to the vet and she said to administer it right before feeding. That's what I did.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 10, 2018)

I have also heard about mouth sores from the zimectrin gold. My vet has recommended it but I won't use it because my three react to everything under the sun and I don't want to chance it.

That was interesting about the rabies, I wonder if the coyote had attacked anyone/thing and what the results of the testing on it will show.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm wishing I hadn't administered the Zgold now. Just hate second-guessing vets and coming across like I know more than they do. Hopefully the Zgold won't cause any problems and we can move on.

I didn't like to ask about the coyote; didn't know if it was something they couldn't comment on.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2018)

Finally saw shed bots yesterday. Poor guy had quite a few. None today so hopefully he shed them all. I've heard that bots don't really cause that much damage, but anything that big and that numerous can't be good. If birds can't use ivermectin hair in their nests, good thing I picked up those disgusting critters before the chickens came over on their regular rounds!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 13, 2018)

Sounds like both boys came through OK with no mouth sores? Maybe I will get brave and use it at some point.

Bots are odd looking things. I remember having a horse full of them years ago.

I also remember their legs having bots eggs on them every summer, but it has been years since I have seen that. I wonder if I don't have bot flys anymore, or if the bug spray works well enough to keep them at bay.

(I don't use it heavily, I would think a few bugs would get through it???)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2018)

I did not have bot flies for many years. Then our nearest neighbor brought in some rescue horses. Ever since, I get a few bot eggs on Dapper Dan. I keep them clipped off and he is clean of bots. Buckly came to me covered with bot eggs. I couldn't get them all off, partly because of his hair color and partly because he wasn't used to being handled so it was hard to work with him. This fall no bot eggs will be allowed!

Do not notice any problems with their mouths. They are eating their hay and grain as usual.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 13, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Sounds like both boys came through OK with no mouth sores? Maybe I will get brave and use it at some point.
> 
> Bots are odd looking things. I remember having a horse full of them years ago.
> 
> ...


Its funny you say that , summer is on the way out here ( unfortunately) and we had no bot flys this year. No eggs visible on legs. First year I can remember not seeing them around....


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 13, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I hope that is not a negative sign for the bug population in general. That would be bad.





Ryan Johnson said:


> Its funny you say that , summer is on the way out here ( unfortunately) and we had no bot flys this year. No eggs visible on legs. First year I can remember not seeing them around....


I hope it is not a bad sign for the bug population in general. That would be bad.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2018)

I checked inside their mouths today and see no sign of sores or redness, perhaps caused by the Zgold. Maybe I got lucky. Would any problem show up immediately?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2019)

I've had Midnight fecal tested and she came up clean. Yesterday I saw tell-tale grains of rice. I think that is tapeworm, which does not show up in fecal counts. I dosed her with pyrantel pamoate today and will give another in a week. She came from a sale last October, so I have no idea of her history.


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2019)

Don't forget pyrantel pamoate is a double dose by weight to get tapes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2019)

Thanks. I will give her another tonight.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

Midnight has always had very soft poop. Lately it has sometimes been explosive diarrhea. I started her on prebiotic and she's been on it two days. Last night I decided to try aloe, as it worked well on a big rescue horse my sister got. I am not sure what is causing the problem but it cannot be good. I think I will also take a sample in. When I had the fecal done in March, it was soft but not like a cow patty. 
Anyone have this happen, and what could be the cause? Could the tape worm have caused it?


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2019)

Tested for sand in the gut? 
Stomach ulcers? Hind gut ulcers?
Allergy to a feed ingredient? Alfalfa, Timothy, oats, etc; horses can be allergic to common diet ingredients, as well as less common ones.
I'm sure there are other possibilities.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

It looked pretty normal this morning. Maybe the wormer/prebiotic/ aloe are working. I still plan to take a sample in to the vet. No sand here. Possibly some weird pasture plant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

No cocci or other bacteria present. She suggested that it could just be all the wet grass causing the problem. She didn't suggest anything. Guess I will just continue the biotics and aloe, since I have them on hand. I do have a somewhat dry lot now and will keep her in it for a few days.
I have alfalfa pellets; no fresh alfalfa hay here for another month or so. She gets 1/4 c every day. 
Meanwhile, I think I will take Dapper Dan to the nursing home on Thursday, just in case, instead of Midnight.


----------



## Cayuse (May 14, 2019)

Did you ever try Bio Sponge? Works well for loose manure/diarrhea if all else fails.
Cappy had many episodes of loose manure and diarrhea the first year we had him and we never could find a cause. His poor little heiney was a mess some days . 
I tried several probiotics, deworming, changing hay etc. but what worked the best and has kept him from needing the occasional course of Bio sponge is Benegest Pro made by Emerald Valley. Helps with Peanut's gassiness, too.

Where do you get your Aloe? I had looked into trying it, but couldn't seem to find any. What does it taste like?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2019)

I will look into the bio sponge. I've heard of that. Got the aloe at Walmart over by the bandaids/hydrogen peroxide. It's inexpensive. I'm putting a scant 1/4 c on her alfalfa pellets. Keeping her in the dry lot for a day or two to see if the wet grass is the culprit. Yes, I finally have a semi-dry lot!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2019)

Her manure was firmer and actually had some dryish balls! Yay! When she is consistent, I will try her on a few hours of grass and see what happens. Maybe by the time we do the nursing home on the 2nd, she will be trustworthy.
I looked at the bio sponge. Will keep it in mind.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2019)

I have an older TB that this happens to. When its time to rotate paddocks , he can only go in for a quick pick and I gradually have to build his time up. This happens especially at the start of spring whilst the grass is so rich and moist.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2019)

Dry balls this morning. i let her out for 30 minutes. we'llsee the result. still on aloe.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 17, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I have an older TB that this happens to. When its time to rotate paddocks , he can only go in for a quick pick and I gradually have to build his time up. This happens especially at the start of spring whilst the grass is so rich and moist.


You might look into Aloe. It is inexpensive and easy to find. It is making a big difference for Midnight. Too soon to tell if it "fixes" her for good, but so far I'm thinking it is amazing stuff.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2019)

She's been out on green grass several times over night or all day, and everything still looks good. It must be the Aloe working and not the dry lot. Her balls are softer than Dapper Dan's, but still firm. For some reason, the flies are all over hers and ignore his. What could that mean? Just the moisture? Some kind of stomach enzyme?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2019)

Moisture 

If manure is moist you will notice the flies, the lay their eggs in it and the larvae will feed off it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2019)

That's fine. It goes into my compost pile and the chickens check that out every day. I really have very few flies on my horses. I'm not up on all my fly types; there must be certain types that are not blood suckers, but feed on other things. I do have nectar flies, which are good pollinators. They look like large house flies. I have a problem with pollination in my garden; maybe the chickens are doing too good of a job.


----------



## plaid mare (Jun 30, 2019)

I use diatomaceous earth as a natural cure for worms. This product eviscerates worms and eggs in the intestinal lining. My horse is worm free thanks to this wonder dirt. It's cheap, easy to buy,and is easy on the horse,as wormers are harsh. I use it daily.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2019)

plaid mare said:


> I use diatomaceous earth as a natural cure for worms. This product eviscerates worms and eggs in the intestinal lining. My horse is worm free thanks to this wonder dirt. It's cheap, easy to buy,and is easy on the horse,as wormers are harsh. I use it daily.


I've heard of this for parasites. My concern would be its abrasion on the gastric linings of the horse. I use it in my garden for roly polys, but after it is wet it no longer cuts/kills them. So, when DE gets wet in the intestine, how is it efficacious to harm the parasites?

btw, the aloe juice is working wonders on Midnight. Her manure is normal now. She is also not on green grass as much, but I believe the aloe is helping. I plan to leave her on it, at least for a while longer.


----------



## chandab (Jun 30, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I've heard of this for parasites. My concern would be its abrasion on the gastric linings of the horse. I use it in my garden for roly polys, but after it is wet it no longer cuts/kills them. So, when DE gets wet in the intestine, how is it efficacious to harm the parasites?


DE has little, if any, effectiveness against internal parasites, once it's wet (so shortly after entering the mouth and encountering saliva) it's useless. It might work on external parasites such as fleas, ticks and lice, but even that is questionable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jul 2, 2019)

DE is used because it has microscopic sharp edges. On a garden it will get wet and when it gets wet then it will be soaked into the dirt. When it gets soaked into the dirt then it is ineffective. But in an intestine it is still abrasive. Now I could be wrong but this is just what my research has told me.


----------



## plaid mare (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, I agree with Lilly because it is not dirt in the conventional sense,but the microscopic remains of aquatic animals[shells, coral, ect.]. It maintains it's edge. I like it for my mini, because the chemical wormers make him very ill, and can lose there effectiveness over time. Also I don't have to worry about the type of parasite. It works equally well on all. There is also a health benefit in addition to worming. It also works as a digestive aide. My mini is prone to colic. Anything I can do to help his gut is a win win for me.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 22, 2019)

We dose with Ivermectin in the spring and Pyrantel in the fall. We've wormed twice a year as long as I can remember (30+ years) and switched back and forth on wormers to cover all the nasties. I know that over the years the industry has gone from once a year, to twice a year, to four times, to every other month, to every month, to fecal test and only worming if you "need" to. We've stuck to our routine and it works for us. We've never had a problem. I always wondered about over-medicating and creating resistance when they went to 6-12 times per year. 

Glad you figured out what they were and got the pyrantel to treat the pinworms. Nasty little creepies especially in young foals.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2019)

Well, I'm dealing with pinworms again with Dapper Dan. I thought I got that all cleared up last fall but they are back. According to the information from the state vet, it can take 12 months to deal with them. I dosed with ivermectin gold two weeks ago, then Exodus this past Monday. A huge shed yesterday. I had to take him to the vet to get an ointment that has analgesic properties so he would stop rubbing himself raw. I am using vet wrap on his tail; his tail is so heavy and thick we thought it was exacerbating the problem. I have dosed every horse that has been on the property in the past year and have never seen any shed on them. I keep the manure picked up. I have no idea when/where DD got them in the first place but they are sure devilish to get rid of. There are no other hosts for pinworms and they don't live in the soil--thank goodness. Internet says they are hard to get rid of and they got that right!
PlaidMare, what is the amount of DE you use daily? I have some on hand and am willing to give it a try, though pinworms do not live in the gut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm still seeing an occasional dead pinworm. No live ones. Today the vet agreed with me that I should dose him one more time. I was a little concerned about dosing him in this heat, but vet said it shouldn't be a problem.
He gave me this wonderful ointment to put on the raw places; it is antibacterial, antifungal, and has pain relief properties so Dapper Dan is not inclined to scratch anymore. The raw places are all healed now. The ointment is called EnteDerm. Says it is for dogs and cats, but it works on horses, too!
I'm still putting the vet wrap on his tail; think I'll keep doing that until it cools down a little.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2019)

They're back!! I can hardly believe this. Another round of Attack Of The Pinworm. Dosed him two weeks ago with Exodus and this week I will do Ivermectin. I just don't understand why I can't get rid of them. And where are they coming from. I think I will alternate the two products at two month intervals at least until spring.
I'm doing the washing/vaseline routine again.
I've always been reluctant to use too much wormer, but I think I will have to get more aggressive. 
Does someone make a tail wrap for foaling out mares? Instead of vet wrap, which slides down, I'm wondering if the wrap for mares would work?


----------



## chandab (Nov 30, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They're back!! I can hardly believe this. Another round of Attack Of The Pinworm. Dosed him two weeks ago with Exodus and this week I will do Ivermectin. I just don't understand why I can't get rid of them. And where are they coming from. I think I will alternate the two products at two month intervals at least until spring.
> I'm doing the washing/vaseline routine again.
> I've always been reluctant to use too much wormer, but I think I will have to get more aggressive.
> Does someone make a tail wrap for foaling out mares? Instead of vet wrap, which slides down, I'm wondering if the wrap for mares would work?



Sorry you are going through this yet again. Check tail protection for trailering too. But, if you flip a little section of hair up while wrapping the tail, and lock that into the vetwrap, it helps the wrap stay up.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2019)

Sorry you are going thru this AGAIN Marsha


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2019)

Stopped by vet to pick up iverectin on Monday. Vet was amazed we were still having trouble. Dosed both Dapper Dan and Midnight with the ivermectin on Monday. Yesterday, more pinworms showed up for DD. This is just too weird. I think in 4 weeks I will do the Exodus again. Will ask the vet for an opinion if that is too soon.
Trying to keep all the manure picked up in the areas they are confined.
I looked back, and the first time the pinworms showed up was when I had the horse Rowdy, two years ago. Someone suggested that because DD is older, he may be more affected by parasites. Anyone have thoughts on that?

Also still having ticks. At least all this varmint trouble is keeping me on my toes grooming and handling them, since we are not doing much driving right now.
Interestingly, we have had zero bot flies this year. Thank goodness for small favors.


----------



## chandab (Dec 4, 2019)

How old is DD?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2019)

chandab said:


> How old is DD?


He is 23.


----------



## chandab (Dec 4, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> He is 23.


Have you considered testing for Cushings? Just a thought to rule sometime out.
My gelding was tested after repeated abscesses wouldn't heal and he was plagued with parasites that didn't seem to go away even with treatment. Once on meds for Cushing's, his other issues started clearing up. [I treated for a few years, then we let him go, he just wasn't happy; but many are quite happy and healthy, once diagnosed and medicated (life long).]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2019)

chandab said:


> Have you considered testing for Cushings? Just a thought to rule sometime out.
> My gelding was tested after repeated abscesses wouldn't heal and he was plagued with parasites that didn't seem to go away even with treatment. Once on meds for Cushing's, his other issues started clearing up. [I treated for a few years, then we let him go, he just wasn't happy; but many are quite happy and healthy, once diagnosed and medicated (life long).]


Something to think about...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2020)

I took some suspicious debris to the vet today. he put it under the microscope and it was a dead pinworm but full of viable eggs. i looked in the microscope also and it was plain as day. He thinks dd is reinfecting himself and we ended up speculating it could be the hay bag. i will do the Power Pack on both horses. i will wash the hay bag in hot water. vet gave me a protocol to follow. so, the moral is--maybe we should wash our hay bags once in a while


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, we are into our Powerpack protocol, per vet advice. Dapper Dan is really annoyed to be confined to the corral. And he doesn't care who knows it. 
Of course, the weather turned bad during this time! 50 mph wind that is blowing the carpet up that I laid down to put their hay on. Blowing the hay away, of course. Freezing temps, and the corral has no electricity so I can't use the heated water tub. I put some hay on the ground inside their shelter; no hay bag or tub is allowed. 
Pinworms are sticky, gluing themselves to surfaces. And they make a jillion eggs. But worms nor eggs can live long in cold, dry weather. Hopefully all those disgusting critters will bite the cold, blowing dust.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 11, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, we are into our Powerpack protocol, per vet advice. Dapper Dan is really annoyed to be confined to the corral. And he doesn't care who knows it.
> Of course, the weather turned bad during this time! 50 mph wind that is blowing the carpet up that I laid down to put their hay on. Blowing the hay away, of course. Freezing temps, and the corral has no electricity so I can't use the heated water tub. I put some hay on the ground inside their shelter; no hay bag or tub is allowed.
> Pinworms are sticky, gluing themselves to surfaces. And they make a jillion eggs. But worms nor eggs can live long in cold, dry weather. Hopefully all those disgusting critters will bite the cold, blowing dust.


Poor guy and yes away with you creepy critters!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 11, 2020)

Those are some powerful pinworms! Good luck with the protocol. Hope you see the end of them soon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2020)

This afternoon he is under the weather. called vet. i am to discontinue the panacur till he feels better. older horses can have a hard time with medications. midnight is fine so i will continue hers. what a worry.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2020)

I took him for a gentle walk yesterday afternoon and allowed him to nibble grass. Checked him late last night and he seemed fine. This morning he was his old self. Did find pinworm shed this morning. If he is still fine this evening I'll continue the Powerpak. I think instead of washing the old hay bag, I might buy a new one.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 12, 2020)

Glad he is feeling better. I have had horses not feel well after Panacur which always surprises me as I was always told it was the dewormer that was the most easily tolerated. 
I think a new haynet is a good idea!
Did the vet say anything about his buckets or brushes?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2020)

Since the eggs have to be ingested, brushes and buckets were not mentioned. hay bag seems the logical culprit. i have seen both horses rubbing on it. He was fine tonight so i dosed him. will check on him at bedtime.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Glad he is feeling better. I have had horses not feel well after Panacur which always surprises me as I was always told it was the dewormer that was the most easily tolerated.
> I think a new haynet is a good idea!
> Did the vet say anything about his buckets or brushes?


Yes, that is what the vets told me. I've never used Panacur before. Midnight, so far, has not been bothered at all. I'm going to write this down in DD's records, so I'll remember.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 13, 2020)

I wonder if the pinworms dying off and not the panacur itself are what made him not feel well. I know when a horse has encysted strongyles and they are dewormed there is something about the act of the parasites dying that can make them feel under the weather depending on their worm load. 
I get really nervous when I have to deworm them ever since I had the Panacur problem. I know it's silly, but I can'thelp myself, I'm a worry wart.
Hope the handsome fella continues to feel better.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2020)

If he wear a rug at all, id do that too. Hope he is feeling better .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 20, 2020)

Today was nice weather so I washed Dapper Dan's tail thoroughly and scrubbed all the vaseline off his behind. I feel confident we have purged the parasites now. We are all getting back to normal grazing and shelter options. I have not used the hay bag yet, but it was washed in hot water, detergent and vinegar, and has been hanging in the sun. I cannot imagine anything alive on it. I don't know what it was about the Panacur, but it was hard on Dapper Dan. If no new horses come here, I should not have any more problems. I think it will just be Midnight and Dapper Dan from now on.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 30, 2020)

Glad to hear that it looks like your parasite troubles are over. Stupid little buggers are such a pain. They could live through the zombie apocalypse, them and cockroaches will be the last critters on earth I imagine.

Comic (my big OTTB riding horse) could not handle Panacur either. Glad that the effects didn't last long for DD and he's feeling better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2020)

Cannot believe this--they're back. I immediately took away the hay bag and dosed with Exodus. My horses haven't been anywhere, and no new horses have come to me. Stopped by the vet today and he told me he had consulted the state vet about my "case" back in January. The state vet suggested Strongid C for 60 days. So, vet is ordering me that for both horses. Vet said there must have been eggs surviving in the gut all this time, even through the Powerpak. The 60 day treatment should (hopefully) get those little monsters through a whole cycle. And since it is hot and dry now, the eggs should not be able to survive once they are shed. Midnight had no shed, but Dapper Dan (he'll be 24 in August) is still struggling. I was worried about the dewormer, since Dapper Dan reacted to the Panacur, but vet said this is used for foals, so it should be fine for him.
It is difficult not to use the hay bag, as I'm trying to keep them in the dry lot for weight control half day. Any other method of feeding hay is just a mess. But no more hay bag.
I certainly appreciate my vets working so hard with me.

Don't you just get totally discouraged sometimes?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh no not again! 
I had a crazy thought, it couldn't be your chickens spreading the worms/larvea about when they feed? And then when the horses graze they pick them up? 
I am sorry that you are going through this. I never knew pinworms could be so resistant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 15, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Oh no not again!
> I had a crazy thought, it couldn't be your chickens spreading the worms/larvea about when they feed? And then when the horses graze they pick them up?
> I am sorry that you are going through this. I never knew pinworms could be so resistant.


I was told pinworms are species specific.
I am not worried about Dapper Dan's health; he is plump and shiney and feisty. But I know they are uncomfortable for him. Someone in an earlier post said that older horses have a harder time with parasites. Maybe that is part of the problem.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh no!!! What a pain. And yes, that would be very discouraging after all you went through with it last year.
Hang in there, you guys are going to beat it this time!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 18, 2020)

Did you get the Strongid yet? I was wondering how DD was doing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Did you get the Strongid yet? I was wondering how DD was doing.


Have not picked it up yet. I wanted to wait a week after the Exodus to start them on it. No sign of the little monsters but I know they are lurking--this happened the other times. I was lulled into thinking we were victors.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2020)

Picked up the strongid C today. It is a giant tub. Luckily it has a nice measure inside, with increments for weight. It is a pellet, like the supplement they get, so I think they will gobble it up. Pricey, and I'll have A LOT left over. Hopefully I can give the rest away and never see it again when this 60 days is up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2020)

Finished up the Strongid C. No sign of rubbing or parasites. I think I'll save the remainder--just in case. Supposed to be good shelf life till next March. 
I was picking up groomed hair for the trash while they were on the Strongid, so the birds wouldn't use it for nesting. Hopefully we can all get on with our lives now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2021)

Pinworms are back for Dapper Dan. In contact with the vet; everyone is mystified over why we can't get rid of them. We've even had the Oklahoma state veterinary vet in on it. Just gave him a double dose of Exodus and will start him on the Strongid C daily dose in a week. 
I keep a close eye on him for signs all the time. Guess that is all I can do. 
His fecal samples are all good; remember, pinworms don't show up in fecals.
Midnight has no problems; I guess it is just Dapper Dan's age. Please be alert with your older horses.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 6, 2021)

What are the signs for pinworms if they don't show in manure?


----------



## Katrina (Oct 6, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> No cocci or other bacteria present. She suggested that it could just be all the wet grass causing the problem. She didn't suggest anything. Guess I will just continue the biotics and aloe, since I have them on hand. I do have a somewhat dry lot now and will keep her in it for a few days.
> I have alfalfa pellets; no fresh alfalfa hay here for another month or so. She gets 1/4 c every day.
> Meanwhile, I think I will take Dapper Dan to the nursing home on Thursday, just in case, instead of Midnight.


Hello, I see this is an old post so you may not see the response. A couple years ago I got some rescue minis and they were loaded with worms. We wormed and wormed finally got rid of them, one of my girls always seemed to have soft or runny poo. I tried multiple things and started using Probios probiotic, and wow what a difference it made. I'm guessing with all the worms and meds to get them gone destroyed her gut flora. They still a year later get probiotics, now I use the treats because it's easier. It has helped so much and I feel like it has also made them feel better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2021)

Ivermectin does not kill pinworms. The Panacur is the one that gets them. You might see one shed after a dose of ivermectin; then you'll know you have them. Any rubbing on the tail is a sign. 
I use a prebiotic on my horses. Their supplement contains probiotics, but the prebiotic is a separate thing. Definitely on the regimen for any horse with runny poo!
Dapper Dan has a beautiful coat and he is plump and feisty, so he is in good shape to deal with these little devils. But he will rub his behind; that is the red flag for me. He has a full, heavy tail so I don't know if that contributes to erradicating the pinworms or not.


----------



## Katrina (Oct 14, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Ivermectin does not kill pinworms. The Panacur is the one that gets them. You might see one shed after a dose of ivermectin; then you'll know you have them. Any rubbing on the tail is a sign.
> I use a prebiotic on my horses. Their supplement contains probiotics, but the prebiotic is a separate thing. Definitely on the regimen for any horse with runny poo!
> Dapper Dan has a beautiful coat and he is plump and feisty, so he is in good shape to deal with these little devils. But he will rub his behind; that is the red flag for me. He has a full, heavy tail so I don't know if that contributes to erradicating the pinworms or not.


Thank you, I have not used Panacur before but sounds like maybe I should. Thanks again


----------

